# cordless/airfree nail guns



## a plus (Nov 4, 2005)

i am interested in any information members have regarding their preferred cordless/airfree nail guns and why?


----------



## Bukemdano (Mar 12, 2005)

Pasload :thumbup:


----------



## camas (Oct 21, 2005)

I would say none of the above. But Pasload is the best of a bad lot. I've spent some long days with Pasloads and actually ended up hand nailing instead. Now, I just deal with the hose and lug the compressor. I refuse to use cordless nailers. But that's just me.


----------



## greenpastureslc (Oct 19, 2005)

The cordless nailers are good for setting trusses, also if you've gotta send a guy out to take care of a punch list( all hes gotta take is a cordless, no compressor, no hoses). I would also have to say Paslode since I havn't used any other, but I also prefer the Paslode air nailers.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

I picked up one of the first cordless pasloads years ago, and have had several. They take some getting used to but once you get the jam and the timing right they can help ya move.

Bob


----------



## kenvest (Sep 27, 2005)

for light framing and punch work, its hard to beat the paslode cordless framer but using it all day?? i don't know about that. 

the cordless trim nailer is on of the most useful tools i've ever purchased. highly recommend it and i have used it all day. 

whats the word on the new dewalts?


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm on my third Dewalt 2 1/2" 18V finishing nailer. The first two jammed constantly and frustrated the h€ll out of me. This one has been awsome and I've used it a LOT. Not to start the whole HD theory of inferior tools up again, but the first 2 were purchased at HD and the good one that works was bought at Rona.


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I use Paslode nailers (finish and frame) and have been happy. I take care of mine. I have bought them for my guys and will not get them any more as they beat the crap out of them and they are a little pricey. i have used mine to build my entire house?? Treat em' good and they're fine.

That said......If I was framing all day I would say no unless I used them up high where I didn't want a hose. I do not think they are designed for consistant everyday heavy use..:thumbsup:


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Your right about one thing, they wont out last the simple design of the piston, rings and blade of the air nailer, however I think if you were to calculate the saved setup time, they still probably break about even.

Bob


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Glasshousebltr said:


> Your right about one thing, they wont out last the simple design of the piston, rings and blade of the air nailer, however I think if you were to calculate the saved setup time, they still probably break about even.
> 
> Bob


Like an automobile that runs on propane:thumbsup:


----------



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

I use my Dewalt 16ga finish nailer for trim work. It has to be one of the best tools I have. No more hammering and setting finishing nails. I also find it usefull to pin things together so I don't have to hold them. I do find the nails do not have the holding power of normal coated or gal nails. But for trim it is great. Never used a Paslode so i can't compare.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

paslode framers are great, however they MUST be cleaned regularly, bout twice/box of 3000 nails. If you dont, you will hate it. I have a tub full of mineral spirits and 2 framers that I use in alternate succession, while one is on the job, the other has the whole combustion assembely minus the head in the "bath tub", when one starts fouling up I just rotate one out of the bath, and one in, just let it drip dry that night, light lube only on o-rings and it is good to go. I find the magazine spring to be somewhat weak and prone to binding, so I just keep a can of silicone spray handy and problem solved. the battery contacts also have poor contact sometimes, so just use a scredriver to spread them out a little:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

cdac said:


> paslode framers are great, however they MUST be cleaned regularly, bout twice/box of 3000 nails. If you dont, you will hate it. I have a tub full of mineral spirits and 2 framers that I use in alternate succession, while one is on the job, the other has the whole combustion assembely minus the head in the "bath tub", when one starts fouling up I just rotate one out of the bath, and one in, just let it drip dry that night, light lube only on o-rings and it is good to go. I find the magazine spring to be somewhat weak and prone to binding, so I just keep a can of silicone spray handy and problem solved. the battery contacts also have poor contact sometimes, so just use a scredriver to spread them out a little:thumbsup:


But other than all that you like them???????

Sounds like the relationship we all have with Microsoft Windows. We deal with the problems because we have to since there is no alternative!


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

I just went through the decision process between the DeWalt 18V and the Paslodes.

1) DeWalt: Way too heavy. Way too bulky. Very reliable and accurate
2) Paslode: Very light. very compact. Reliable and accurate.

I owned an angled Paslode a couple of years ago and sold it on eBay because I wasn't using it enough. My air tools were being used for 100% of my work.

I was getting tired of hauling out the 15ga nailer and compressor to trim out a bathroom, so I really wanted to buy the Dewalt cordless.

My intention was to go light and fast. The Dewalt is not light and was downright oppressive in size. I bought another Paslode angled and think that I made the right decision. Neither are a meant to be a replacement for air tools, but overall, if you want light and fast...go Paslode. 

I can't imagine doing crown with a DeWalt. I used the Paslode the other day for two rooms and it was a pleasure. I was literally tossing it to my helper at the other end of the crown piece for him to nail off without getting off the ladder.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> But other than all that you like them???????
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> yes


----------



## ContractorSon (Feb 4, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> But other than all that you like them???????
> 
> Sounds like the relationship we all have with Microsoft Windows. We deal with the problems because we have to since there is no alternative!



Just think that Airplanes built by Airbus use fly-by-wire software technology...
How many times has your computer shut down this month???


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

*747 says* _"Good afternoon ladies and gentlemen, this is your captain speaking, we just uploaded a new anti terrorist program and will be doing an in flight reboot of the engines......hang on and thank you for crashing United."_

Bob


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

I've had my Paslode framing nailers and finish nailer for 7 or 8 yrs. in that time they've fallen off top plates and landed on everything from concrete to rocks, dirt and mud-pick-em up and keep on workin. They do require maintenance to shoot properly, but for the 30 minutes every 3 months or so when I get around to doing it out of pitty, I'll deal with it over dragging out hoses and compressor.

When we have multiple framing tasks going on at once we break out everything, the hose nailer is far cheaper to operate for mass production wall framing and such and is very reliable no matter what, I just hate that dam hose that always gets caught on things or trips you so I stick with my Paslodes personally and give the grunts the corded one...they like being able to drive 3 nails into one hit for that "Rambo" feeling, Pasolode does not do this.

I do wish the battery contacts would hold up better, I've noticed with all my batteries the batt contacts themselves are starting to get grooves worn in them from so much use. Should really buy new batteries as they're LOONG overdue, but they still work. My finish gun battery is down on it's last leg requiring my to stick a wood shim behing the battery once it's locked in for positive engagement.

Never used or seen anybody in this area with Dewalt guns, I looked at one the other day and it's bulky and heavy.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I have not used one yet but in my opinion I love my hitachi framer and using a 1/4" flexeel hose makes a big differeance the first time I used one of those hoses I threw out my 3/8 hose to go buy a flexeel if you dont have these hoses GET THEM they are so light it feels like they are not there but sadly they still get caught on EVERY LITTLE POSSIBLE item on the jobsite


----------



## kenvest (Sep 27, 2005)

My paslode framer just doesn't seem to have enough ass to drive some of the longer fastners, leaving quarter inch or more nail exposed when the wood gets hard or the surface i'm working on isn't nailed off enough to be solid. i clean it regularly and have also started having the battery challenges everybody is speaking of. is there something other than a good cleaning i need to do to get more power out of my framing nailer?


----------

